# Ptsb fixed rate over, offered tracker, this is good isn't it?



## eok56 (14 Aug 2013)

5 year fixed rate 5.99% finishing this month,  offered tracker ecb + 3.25%, other options are ltv variable 4.34%, two year fixed 7.25% or 5 year fixed 8.75%.
Probably a very silly question but tracker way to go right? 
Any point in attempting to negotiate better than ecb plus 3.25%????


----------



## so-crates (14 Aug 2013)

Of the options offered, that does seem like the best offer there. However, read your contract and check what is there. Does it specify a tracker rate that you would go onto after the fixed period is up or does it leave the tracker rate offered at PTSBs discretion? As for negotiating a lower rate - certainly it is always worth trying to get the best rate. The question is what negotiating point can you offer, is there a better rate that you can avail of than the one they are offering?


----------

